# spare parts for fiat ducato auto-sleeper



## andreanes (Jul 17, 2006)

hi im a new motorhomer just got myself a 1987 ducato,would like to no where you can get second or new parts, and any mod cons for inside of van ie. fly screen new seat covers anything really, cheers :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hiya, Andreanes, and welcome to the site

Autosleepers do have a very good parts service (I understand from our M/H's previous owner).

There are also motorhome and caravan breakers' yards - a list

>> HERE <<

Gerald


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

andreanes said:


> hi im a new motorhomer just got myself a 1987 ducato,would like to no where you can get second or new parts, and any mod cons for inside of van ie. fly screen new seat covers anything really, cheers :lol:


Hi Andreanes,

If you have problems locating spares for the Fiat side of the van Delfin Designs http://www.delfindesigns.co.uk/ have a good stock of parts for the older Sevel based vans.

Don


----------



## 96187 (Sep 1, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> andreanes said:
> 
> 
> > hi im a new motorhomer just got myself a 1987 ducato,would like to no where you can get second or new parts, and any mod cons for inside of van ie. fly screen new seat covers anything really, cheers :lol:
> ...


Don't bother ringing these clowns, Telephone numbers do not work, they never reply to emails.... Bunch of time wasters :evil:


----------

